

Ask HN: What do you use for online backup? - error54

I was just reading this post about how this guy got robbed and almost lost all his data (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;levels.io&#x2F;100-to-0-things&#x2F;) so I&#x27;m wondering what everyone uses for online backup.
======
MichaelTieso
BackBlaze here. Unlimited storage and can include external drives. Big fan and
have been using it for years.

------
__DarkBlue
Amazon Glacier with the Arq desktop client.

------
quicksilver03
A couple of physical servers running burp.

------
ctb_mg
rdiff-backup + rsync.net for a simple mirror; duplicity + rsync.net for
backups

------
goochtek
SpiderOak

~~~
gatesphere
Came here to say that.

------
gedn
Tarsnap

------
edwhitesell
Carbonite

------
girasquid
Arq

